
Lynx is dead – Long live Browsh for text-based internet browsing - philliphaydon
https://www.hanselman.com/blog/LynxIsDeadLongLiveBrowshForTextbasedInternetBrowsing.aspx
======
gaspoweredcat
I like this a lot

